# Mushroom Question



## silverwolf636 (Jun 16, 2010)

Can I freeze fresh mushrooms?  I buy fresh mushrooms and don't use all of them and they go bad by the time I go to use them in a couple to four days. 

thanx gang,

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## chefrob (Jun 16, 2010)

if you do you need to saute them first........raw ones just don't come back after the freeze.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 16, 2010)

chefrob said:


> if you do you need to saute them first........raw ones just don't come back after the freeze.


Good to know..

Do they "Come back" well after the freezer if they're sauteed? Or just better to just get some new ones


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Silverwolf636 said:


> Can I freeze fresh mushrooms?  I buy fresh mushrooms and don't use all of them and they go bad by the time I go to use them in a couple to four days.
> 
> thanx gang,
> 
> ...


What about slicing them and dehydrate.

Hell you can slice them smoke em till their dry and use them for soups, gravies and stews...they reconstitute fairly well.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm just goin to saute them.

Thanx all. really appreciate it.

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## squirrel (Jun 16, 2010)

Ray,

You can freeze fresh mushrooms but you have to "flash freeze" them. Place them on a cookie sheet with space in between and put the in the freezer uncovered. It won't take long for them to freeze, then when frozen put them in a baggie or container back in the freezer as quickly as possible. When thawing, remove from freezer and place them individually on paper towels. They thaw quickly too.

Another option is to dry them either in a dehydrator or on the lowest oven setting. Once they are dried you can store them in an airtight container and when you need them rehydrate with either water or broth. I really like this method alot.

Hope this helps!

Cheryl


----------



## chefrob (Jun 16, 2010)

ThunderDome said:


> Do they "Come back" well after the freezer if they're sauteed?


yup.........here is the short version. the problem with most vegetables when freezing raw is that they are mostly water. once the water freezes within the cell walls it expands and tears the cell walls, ever freeze letuce and then thaw it? once you cook things, the water in the cell wall also expands and does the same, thus when freezing cooked items they tend to do better than raw.


----------

